# Excel formula using formula between sheets in workbook



## gws456 (Nov 6, 2006)

If it's possible to do this, what is the formula syntax for an if/then formula in one sheet that refers to the cell value in another sheet in the same workbook?
For example in Sheet 2, the formula would be something like, if Cell A10 in Sheet 1 is greater than 0, then the value of Cell B20 in Sheet 2 would by "Yes" but it would be "No" if the valuein Cell A10 in Sheet 1 was less than 0.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome to TSG. 

=IF(Sheet1!A10>0,"Yes","No")


----------



## maxflia10 (Feb 25, 2003)

As an aside, if your sheet names have spaces between them, you'll need single quotes. I.E.

='Sheet 2'!A1

Hey Andy!


----------



## gws456 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks you for both assists. The single quote made the difference and I also found I had been missing a comma. Works fine now.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

maxflia10 said:


> As an aside, if your sheet names have spaces between them, you'll need single quotes. I.E.
> 
> ='Sheet 2'!A1
> 
> Hey Andy!


Great catch Brian, thanks. :up: (  )


----------

